# Tegu respiratory infection??



## firfy (Sep 1, 2018)

My blue tegu is about 1 year old and I am noticing some signs of a respiratory infection. When ever he breathes I hear clicking sounds. He is still eating very well though. Also I can hear him breathing when he decides to go under a blanket or something is that normal? He is super active too and jumps on top of my shoe cubby whenever he can. There is no mucus coming out of his nose, and there is no mucus build up in his mouth either. I just want to know if this is a early respiratory infection and if I should take him to the vet. His basking spot is around 100 degrees and his humidity is always around 60-70 percent his cool side of the enclosure is around 80-85 degrees and at night time it goes down to about 70-75 degrees. The clicking sound seems to be more noticeable when he is done eating


----------



## dpjm (Sep 1, 2018)

The clicking could be an early indicator of respiratory infection so watch it closely and if gets much worse take him to the vet.

He needs a basking spot of around 115-120 F. Also give him a humid hide. If you do these things the "infection" should go away on its own.


----------



## firfy (Sep 1, 2018)

Ok thank you!


----------



## firfy (Sep 1, 2018)

dpjm said:


> The clicking could be an early indicator of respiratory infection so watch it closely and if gets much worse take him to the vet.
> 
> He needs a basking spot of around 115-120 F. Also give him a humid hide. If you do these things the "infection" should go away on its own.


What wattage do you recommend for the heat bulb?


----------

